# Fur prices



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

No market again.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Great time to get a kid involved

We sold everything last year and expect to this year 
Kids and I will be out this season wether we get rich or not


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

FINALLY, have several farmers that have agreed to pay me $15 to $20 per **** trapped on their farms. One has lost approximately $2200 in corn that he has found so far. Another has lost a few hay clients (for horses) due to **** crap on the hay. And we all know the damage **** can do to silage after the corn is picked. The farmers are really getting hurt financially by the *****.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

shutherdown said:


> No market again.
> See you in St. Charles. Always a market here for rats. I believe first Sat. after gun deer. Missed you at the stops last season. Welcome back. Roger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Hadn't thought about the hay guys. That's a great tip right there. 
I've got one farmer who is considering paying on the nose count. I think he kind of wants to see what we're capable of doing for him before he commits. I don't blame him and it's so close to home gas will hardly be an issue. We're going into this season with the plan to hit his place early and hard especially near his bins and dryers. Hopefully to establish this relationship for the future. He also has some beautiful rat ditches and ponds for later in the season. By staying close to home we should cut cost significantly
I spent the off season working on picking up ground as close to home and my daily travel route.


----------

